# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Новая система сертификации

## olejah

Дорогие друзья!

Команда VirusInfo готова сообщить о запуске новой системы сертификации с апреля 2014 года.

Как и ранее мы предлагаем всем желающим пройти обучение по нашей программе и получить статус сертифицированного специалиста по лечению компьютеров от вредоносных программ Базового уровня. Но теперь после этого, по мере вашей активности в разделе Помогите, уровень сертификата может повышаться. По мере набора опыта вы можете получить статус сертифицированного специалиста Уровня 1-3. Например, для Уровня 1 необходимо успешно вылечить не менее 100 компьютеров, для Уровня 3 - более 1000. 

Мы разработали специальный дизайн для сертификатов нового уровня, вот как они выглядят:

Сертификат базового уровня


Сертификат первого уровня


Сертификат второго уровня


Сертификат третьего уровня




Подробно о новых уровнях сертификатов и требованиях к их соискателям можно узнать на специально созданной странице http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...ication_system

Наиболее опытные наши хелперы уже получили новые сертификаты. Соответственно претерпел изменения и реестр сертифицированных специалистов, где теперь отражены уровни полученных сертификатов.

----------

Matias,  MichaNICK

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

